# Graciefighter-The truth Nick never fought over 180



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Graciefighter Responds to Jason "Mayhem" Miller


As Jason Miller's rantings become more intense and pathetic, we found it important to refute his incoherent diatribe with reasoning that any child or even Jason Miller himself could understand.

Miller is now demanding a fight with Nick Diaz based on several reasons, none of which include the most fundamental of factors; actually earning a shot at the Champ by working your way up as a viable contender.

Miller has already lost to the only Team Graciefighter he has ever faced; Jake Shields. After the lopsided defeat, Miller was less than gracious, prompting Shields to respond,
"I’m on to bigger & better fights like always. I mean ur last real win was when you beat up your girlfriend and got arrested"

Jake Shields then went on to defeat highly touted Dan Henderson. Henderson had routinely used Miller as a human mop to clean the mats with at Team Quest in Temecula, California.

After Shields' victory, Miller decided to demand a rematch he had no chance of ever earning. (sound familiar)
This time Miller was foolish enough to interrupt Shields on national television after the greatest win of his career.

Miller subsequently received a deserved thumping from some of Jake's team mates which even UFC President, Dana White, commenting on Miller stated, "you've got this f^*@ing goofball running in saying "Hey where's my rematch?", well what did you think was going to happen?"

Miller went on to use the post fight "jumping" as the basis for a match with Nick Diaz. Our camp offered Miller a fight at any weight behind closed doors with Diaz if Miller was not able to move on from his issues with him. Miller has instead crusaded for a payday fight. Publicity stunt?

Nick Diaz being the 170lbs Strikeforce Champion will fight anyone the organization puts in front of him. This includes Jason Miller. Miller has declined to make the 170lbs weight limit he has previously fought in.

Jason Miller has asked Nick Diaz to fight at a "catch-weight". Miller stated he would fight at the same catch-weight that Diaz had previously fought in. Strikeforce approached our camp with Miller's request and we accepted the same weight as Diaz's last catch-weight, 178 + a 1 pound allowance for 179lbs. Diaz has never fought over 180lbs. Miller then changed his mind and declined.

Now wanting the fight at 183lbs (184 with a 1 pound allowance), Miller told anyone that would listen that "Diaz had fought on several occasions at 183lbs." Hoping that if he lied enough people would actually beleive him, Miller continues to lie.

Lastly, a desperate Jason Miller has pulled up an interview where Nick Diaz stated that besides 170lbs, he would be also interested in fighting at 155lbs, and 185lbs sometime in the future. Citing this, Miller has become manic in his insistance that Diaz is ducking him. We wonder if Jorge Gurgel will next cite the same interview as a demand Diaz drops down to 155lbs immediately for a fight or he will also be ducking him?

As the Strikeforce Champion, Nick Diaz will fight at other weight classes, but only against relevant contenders and champions not irrelevant non-contenders. When Dana White talks of GSP fighting at middle weight, he means against the Anderson Silva's of the world not the Mayhem Millers. If Miller ever signs with the UFC we would truly like to see Dana's reaction when the man he refers to as "that F^@*ing goofball" calls out their Welterweight Champ to fight him, a non-contender at middleweight. Good luck Miller.


http://www.graciefighter.com/?page=news


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

An article posted on GracieFighter.com, I'm expecting some genius, unbiased writing here...... I don't get why Diaz doesn't want to take this fight. He's going to get mauled at 170 by Daley, so he might as well make himself some big money by stepping up and taking on Mayhem. Stop trying to make it look like Mayhem is ducking the fight, agree to a weight Mayhem can actually make and fight. Man this is frustrating. Don't talk shit about a guy, suckerpunch him and then not expect him to want to fight you. Sooner this gets sorted the better. Don't be scared homie.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like how they use Dana's words about Miller but leave out Dana's disgust at the brawl. I would say though if GSP jumped Miller I would be just as insistent that he should have to move up. Miller is a goof but Diaz stepped out of line and should man up to the fight he keeps calling for backstage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

You storm the cage uninvited and cut off a guy in his post-fight interview, jam your head into the camera and mic while he's trying to talk? even Dana said he wondered what the hell miller expected to happen and FWIW Miller was equally complicit in that brawl.

Nick owes him nothing, certainly not the opportunity to jumpstart a mediocre career by fighting someone who has accomplished a lot more lately AND happens to be a weight class below. 

And that's exactly why Miller wants this fight- he NEEDS it. Why isn't he fighting guys at his own weight? Tim Kennedy is asking for a rematch and Miller is completely mute on the topic. How about a Lawler rematch? Manhoef? Lindland? Babalu? Answer: none of them have Nick's shine right now, and Miller wants it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Again, mainly Strikeforce's fault. All Mayhem was trying to do was hype a potential re-match and make some money. Mayhem didn't storm into the camera and take the mic either. He was in the background until Shields noticed him, and it was Shields that initiated the conversation. If Strikeforce didn't want to hype that particular re-match, they should have stopped Mayhem going in there. 

Diaz has been talking shit about Mayhem for a long time. Not by name of course, that wouldn't be the Diaz way, he was just referring to him as "certain fighters with paint in their hair". If you talk shit about someone, and then attack them in a cage, you've got to expect that guy to call you out. There's only 1 weightclass in it, and this grudge match would make Strikeforce and the 2 guys a lot of money. Be pretty ridiculous if the fight doesn't happen. Diaz needs to do it now too, the money value of that fight will drop considerably when he loses to Daley. I'm sure he'll be keen for the fight then.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If Shields had jumped Mayhem that arguement might hold air but both Diaz's, Melendez and the rest of the corner? Dana said that because the Diaz brothers are freaking nut cases. Diaz has tried to start shit backstage at events since then. Diaz runs around acting like he wants to fight Miller running his mouth but refuses to sign the contract. Diaz doesn't have to fight Miller but if he won't he needs to shut his pie hole and not go around acting like some wannabe thug starting fights backstage.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Miller is just as instigative, and at this point let's not forget that he is the one refusing to meet at a reasonable middle of the road catchweight. 

I think you're fooling yourself if you think this is about beef for Miller. It's about promoting himself, like everything else he does, and he knows that getting a fight with Nick is pretty much the best he can hope for in SF right now in that regard.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not a reasonable catchweight if it's almost impossible for him to make that weight without having to go on a ridiculously strict diet and potentially cause his body damage. If Mayhem could make 178 he'd have signed the contract, he actually wants this fight, but he can no longer do it. The main reason for him ending his time with the UFC was because he couldn't make 170, and that was 5 years a go, he's much bigger now. 178 isn't reasonable if Mayhem can't make that weight.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Nick Diaz has said that he will fight at 185, ill try to find the interview. It was just after the KJ fight. So why is he backing away now?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's on the end of this video. His 'boy' Layzie claims that what he meant by fighting at 185 is fighting Jacare or the 'top fighters'. So, in other words, he'll fight anyone not called Mayhem.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Miller is just as instigative, and at this point let's not forget that he is the one refusing to meet at a reasonable middle of the road catchweight.
> 
> I think you're fooling yourself if you think this is about beef for Miller. It's about promoting himself, like everything else he does, and he knows that getting a fight with Nick is pretty much the best he can hope for in SF right now in that regard.


You got it out for Mayhem, lol. That was the most bias article i've seen. They forgot to add the part of dana's comment where he said, "what do you expect....when it's the Diaz brothers."

I really doubt Mayhem is just looking to steal Diaz's shine. He can come to the UFC if he wants, which alone is 10 times more shine than anything to do with Strikeforce. 

Not to mention one of them is a star on a MTV show. It's not about fame, it's about beating up someone who jumped you. Shields looked to Mayhem before Mayhem spoke. Don't get me wrong, we all know Mayhem was a goof for doing that, but anyone not named Diaz's camp wouldn't have brought the street mentality in and jump him.

If anything Diaz should take the fight since Miller is the biggest name he'll face in strikeforce.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Personally I think Diaz would beat Miller easily. Mainly because I think Jason is overrated after his survival against Shields. Diaz was definitely in the wrong however, for throwin that punch and some kicks to his grounded opponent after the fight. Chickenshit move but if he doesn't want to take an open weight fight against Mayhem he should quit talking shit.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Did that article say lopsided loss to Jake Shields? As I remember it, it was a pretty damn close fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

ALL BS ASIDE, I just want to see this damn fight. Do it for the fans if not anything else. This is like a mini Fedor/overeem to me. I can't see either losing, that's what intrigues me so much.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> Nick Diaz has said that he will fight at 185, ill try to find the interview. It was just after the KJ fight. So why is he backing away now?


Miller edited out the reporter's question, which was specifically about fighting for TITLES at weight classes, FWIW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osas4gTnUcw



Danm2501 said:


> It's not a reasonable catchweight if it's almost impossible for him to make that weight without having to go on a ridiculously strict diet and potentially cause his body damage. If Mayhem could make 178 he'd have signed the contract, he actually wants this fight, but he can no longer do it. The main reason for him ending his time with the UFC was because he couldn't make 170, and that was 5 years a go, he's much bigger now. 178 isn't reasonable if Mayhem can't make that weight.


Mayhem is full of shit imo. He can make the weight. Just doesn't want to do the work, and of course he'd rather have the weight advantage. I see his point of view, just like I see why he wants this fight (try to become relevant somehow outside of MTV again)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

enceledus said:


> Did that article say lopsided loss to Jake Shields? As I remember it, it was a pretty damn close fight.


What I remember is Shield being saved by the bell.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

178 is more than a reasonable catch-weight for Mayhem, Miller is just wanting Diaz way out of his comfort zone before he fights him. I bet Nick doesnt even walk around at 185, the only reason he has fought around that weight before is because it was against very small MW's, one of which is now WW and the other is retired. 

Mayhem is a very strong MW these days and is too big for Diaz at that weight. 178 is the perfect weight to fight at and the ball is in Diaz's court as far as am concerned he is after all a world champ, what gives mayhem the right to start demanding things?

So Mayhem "Dont be scared, Homie" and fight him at 178 you *****. 

BTW am a big fan of both lol, but i dont like how Mayhem is trying to pressure the world champ into fighting him on his terms.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I get a lot of Bias, Gracie nuthugging feel reading this Article.

Is Nick not intelligent enough to come up with his own comeback to Mayhem's new Ranting...

I think Miller needs to get over himself and move on already but when they say 

"Miller has already lost to the only Team Graciefighter he has ever faced; Jake Shields"

Like as if there all at the same level... Annoys me, and i can already get feel of the one sided view on the actual story....

And there just going to try to make the Gracie's look as good as possible as if they didnt Jump Miller on national television, i guess getting held down by a group of 7 to 10 people and taking socker kicks and getting punched to the body and shit isn't jumping someone lol...

This was 100% written by his gf or fanboy while they gave Nick guilty pleasures


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Miller edited out the reporter's question, which was specifically about fighting for TITLES at weight classes, FWIW.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osas4gTnUcw
> 
> ...


You do know Mayhem walks around at 205. You want him to lose almost 30lbs for a fight when Diaz walks around at 190ish. Diaz started this with his wanna be gang antics in the cage and Mayhem should get the chance to beat his ass.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayhem actually walks around at a lean 203lbs, that's not flabby Mayhem, that's prime condition walk around weight Mayhem. He'd actually have to lose lean mass to get down to 178, and the Diaz camp gave him 6 weeks to do it. That's another reason Mayhem is claiming it's impossible. Diaz and his camp said they'd do 178, but only if it happens in 6 weeks. There's no way on Earth Mayhem is dropping 25lbs in 6 weeks, no chance.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

*Mayhem vs Tim Kenedy (for the 3rd time)*



HexRei said:


> And that's exactly why Miller wants this fight- he NEEDS it. Why isn't he fighting guys at his own weight? *Tim Kennedy is asking for a rematch and Miller is completely mute on the topic.* How about a Lawler rematch? Manhoef? Lindland? Babalu? Answer: none of them have Nick's shine right now, and Miller wants it.


Looks like Mayhems next fight is Tim Kennedy.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> *You storm the cage uninvited and cut off a guy in his post-fight interview,* jam your head into the camera and mic while he's trying to talk? even Dana said he wondered what the hell miller expected to happen and FWIW Miller was equally complicit in that brawl.
> 
> *Nick owes him nothing, certainly not the opportunity to jumpstart a mediocre career by fighting someone who has accomplished a lot more lately* AND happens to be a weight class below.
> 
> *And that's exactly why Miller wants this fight- he NEEDS it.* Why isn't he fighting guys at his own weight? Tim Kennedy is asking for a rematch and Miller is completely mute on the topic. How about a Lawler rematch? Manhoef? Lindland? Babalu? Answer: none of them have Nick's shine right now, and Miller wants it.


Bold 1: Mayhem says in his interview with The Voice that he didn't know he was in the shot. His original plan was to stand aside and be crazy funny Mayhem after Jake had finished his interview. When he realized he was in the shot, he said F it and went for broke. 

Bold 2 and 3: How exactly is beating Noons doing more as a fighter than Mayhem? A man who just submitted one of the greatest groundfighters in the history of the sport. And Dana White has expressed interest in acquiring Mayhem when his Strikeforce contract is up. Subbing Sakuraba + UFC interest = doing more in the sport than beating Noons. 

Your Mayhem hate is hilarious. The fact that you bring such a pitiful article to the talbe is proof enough. The fact is Diaz talked a big game. Then demanded a weight where he knows Mayhem would be too sucked up to last a single round. 

I'm not going to go too deeply into this, but lets put it this way. Mayhem cuts fat to probably about 190 to fight at 185, he walks at 200. He then cuts 5lbs of liquid volume (water) to make weight. Diaz wants him to cut an additional 7lbs of water to make weight. That's a grand total of 12lbs of pure hydration he wants Miller to cut to fight him. How much does Diaz have to cut? Zero. He knows Miller isn't a stupid fighter and won't risk getting embarassed because he doesn't have the energy to fight. So who's the puss? Who's ducking who? Don't be scared homie!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Bold 1: Mayhem says in his interview with The Voice that he didn't know he was in the shot. His original plan was to stand aside and be crazy funny Mayhem after Jake had finished his interview. When he realized he was in the shot, he said F it and went for broke.


That doesn't even make sense. He's in the shot so he decided that he would just have to interrupt the interview? How does that follow?



> Bold 2 and 3: How exactly is beating Noons doing more as a fighter than Mayhem? A man who just submitted one of the greatest groundfighters in the history of the sport. And Dana White has expressed interest in acquiring Mayhem when his Strikeforce contract is up. Subbing Sakuraba + UFC interest = doing more in the sport than beating Noons.


Nick is on an 8 fight win streak. UFC interest has nothing to do with this. Subbing a crippled Sak today is like beating Royce today. Not relevant except from an entertainment perspective.



> Your Mayhem hate is hilarious. The fact that you bring such a pitiful article to the talbe is proof enough.


Haha, you're right. We should just ignore press releases by fight camps and not post them in fear of looking biased. You're making a ton of sense now bro.



> The fact is Diaz talked a big game. Then demanded a weight where he knows Mayhem would be too sucked up to last a single round.
> 
> I'm not going to go too deeply into this, but lets put it this way. Mayhem cuts fat to probably about 190 to fight at 185, he walks at 200. He then cuts 5lbs of liquid volume (water) to make weight. Diaz wants him to cut an additional 7lbs of water to make weight. That's a grand total of 12lbs of pure hydration he wants Miller to cut to fight him. How much does Diaz have to cut? Zero. He knows Miller isn't a stupid fighter and won't risk getting embarassed because he doesn't have the energy to fight. So who's the puss? Who's ducking who? Don't be scared homie!


Miller can make 179. His dramatics about not being able to make it are just that.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> That doesn't even make sense. He's in the shot so he decided that he would just have to interrupt the interview? How does that follow?


No. Miller says in the interview: He wanted to give Shields his moment, and not interrupt, and he didn't know he was in the shot. He though the camera was pointed at Shields a la UFC interviews where Joe stands next to the fighter and the camera pans tight, not at both him and the interviewer. When he realized the camera was pointed at both and he was in the shot, it was a foregone conclusion.




HexRei said:


> Nick is on an 8 fight win streak. UFC interest has nothing to do with this. Subbing a crippled Sak today is like beating Royce today. Not relevant except from an entertainment perspective.


Yup, totally, beating eight guys in the bush league is way more important to the sport than catching the eye of the biggest stage around. :sarcastic12:

So..Sakuraba's technique went down the drain is it? That perfectly positioned heel hook must have been a fluke right? It was only Miller's crazy flexability is all that saved him from a a sub loss, or a broken ankle. 



HexRei said:


> Haha, you're right. We should just ignore press releases by fight camps and not post them in fear of looking biased. You're making a ton of sense now bro.


Quoting obvious bullshit and not treating it as a joke is moronic. And don't call me bro, I'm not your relative and I don't like you. 



HexRei said:


> Miller can make 179. His dramatics about not being able to make it are just that.


Why can he make 179? Because he fought at 170 one time five years ago? You know he turned down another fight with the UFC because he couldn't make that weight in 3 months right? Again, see his interview with The Voice.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Losing an extra 6 lbs, on an already gut wrenching cut would not be good news for Mayhem. Diaz on the other hand just needs to....train and fight at his natural weight pretty much, great news for him. This is on Diaz here, he's the bitch in this situation, that's coming from a fan of his from way back.

Let's see how the Mayhem/Kennedy fight goes, and whatever Ufc leftovers they line up against Diaz turn out like, and fire up another thread like this.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> No. Miller says in the interview: He wanted to give Shields his moment, and not interrupt, and he didn't know he was in the shot. He though the camera was pointed at Shields a la UFC interviews where Joe stands next to the fighter and the camera pans tight, not at both him and the interviewer. When he realized the camera was pointed at both and he was in the shot, it was a foregone conclusion.


I will ask the same question again: why does his realizing he was in the shot (and way off on the left side by the edge of the shot, btw) mean he needs to then jump into the already-zoomed shot and put his face up to the mic? You're saying it's a "foregone conclusion" doesn't really explain that.



> Yup, totally, beating eight guys in the bush league is way more important to the sport than catching the eye of the biggest stage around. :sarcastic12:


being able to string together wins is somewhat important, as is the possession of a title. if we're going to compare over the hill legend wins why don't we bring up Frank Shamrock?



> So..Sakuraba's technique went down the drain is it? That perfectly positioned heel hook must have been a fluke right? It was only Miller's crazy flexability is all that saved him from a a sub loss, or a broken ankle.


Sakuraba is a legend but he is a shadow of what he once was. Believe what you want if you need to in order to pump up Jason's recent record but my analogy of beating Royce is about spot-on. It doesn't prove a whole lot.



> Quoting obvious bullshit and not treating it as a joke is moronic. And don't call me bro, I'm not your relative and I don't like you.


 You really need to take some deep breaths man  This is sports we're talking about.



> Why can he make 179? Because he fought at 170 one time five years ago? You know he turned down another fight with the UFC because he couldn't make that weight in 3 months right? Again, see his interview with The Voice.


Yes, he could make 179. He doesn't want to do the work.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> I will ask the same question again: why does his realizing he was in the shot (and way off on the left side by the edge of the shot, btw) mean he needs to then jump into the already-zoomed shot and put his face up to the mic? You're saying it's a "foregone conclusion" doesn't really explain that.


He wasn't off to the side. He was in the middle, slightly to the left. And he probably could have slunk away, but Shields turned to him and slapped the front of his shoulder. Universal language for "whats up?"



HexRei said:


> being able to string together wins is somewhat important. if we're going to compare over the hill legend wins why don't we bring up Frank Shamrock?


So...a local can crusher is more important to the sport than Sonnen who went 3-2 in his last 5? Who is a helluva lot more important than how many. And when Noons tops the list of recent accomplishments, comparatively, he hasn't accomplished much.



HexRei said:


> Sakuraba is a legend but he is a shadow of what he once was. Believe what you want if you need to in order to pump up Jason's recent record but my analogy of beating Royce is about spot-on. It doesn't prove a whole lot.


Sakuraba isn't himself anymore. I'll give you that. But he's still competing against the best Dream can give him, and he's still winning. Losing two straight doesn't make him an over the hill loser. Especially in a JJ match. 



HexRei said:


> You really need to take some deep breaths man  This is sports we're talking about.


Its the word bro. I hate it and what it means. We disagree, we're not friends. Don't call me your bro. 



HexRei said:


> Yes, he could make 179. He doesn't want to do the work.


This shows a serious lack of biology and cutting knowledge. If Miller can see and stand straight at 179, I'll chuck my computer off a three story building.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He wasn't off to the side. He was in the middle, slightly to the left. And he probably could have slunk away, but Shields turned to him and slapped the front of his shoulder. Universal language for "whats up?"


http://vimeo.com/11030372

The edge of Miller's sleeve is barely visible, because, you know, he got like two feet from Shields and into the camera shot. Then when Shields turned around and nodded, he jumped in and jammed his face into the camera and mike. His explanation seems mostly to differ in that he thinks that walking into the cage uninvited and "accidentally" putting yourself right into the shot during someone's interview means you should then simply take over the interview.




> So...a local can crusher is more important to the sport than Sonnen who went 3-2 in his last 5? Who is a helluva lot more important than how many. And when Noons tops the list of recent accomplishments, comparatively, he hasn't accomplished much.


So beating Saku is very meaningful but Frank is not? And aside from Shields (who beat Miller) who has Miller fought in his last ten that is higher caliber than Nick's last ten? The difference is Nick is winning consistently and defending a title.



> Sakuraba isn't himself anymore. I'll give you that. But he's still competing against the best Dream can give him, and he's still winning. Losing two straight doesn't make him an over the hill loser. Especially in a JJ match.


 I didn't call him a loser but he is over the hill.



> This shows a serious lack of biology and cutting knowledge. If Miller can see and stand straight at 179, I'll chuck my computer off a three story building.


Lay off the weights and protein for a couple of months. I'll admit it would be tough to do healthily in three months but its not impossible, and it's just as unfair to ask nick to pig out and smash himself on the weights to add healthy weight (also pretty difficult) so he can get some what close to the 195+ Mayhem will weight at fight time.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> http://vimeo.com/11030372
> 
> The edge of Miller's sleeve is barely visible, because, you know, he got like two feet from Shields and into the camera shot. Then when Shields turned around and nodded, he jumped in and jammed his face into the camera and mike. His explanation seems mostly to differ in that he thinks that walking into the cage uninvited and "accidentally" putting yourself right into the shot during someone's interview means you should then simply take over the interview.




He didn't take over the interview until Shields recognized him. If Shields had finished his piece and then turned to Miller it might have gone another way. (Unlikely with Captain Gangsta and his little brother in the room). I'll admit Miller was very close to Shields. Maybe his memory is skewed or he just sees it differently than it actually went. I won't say he's infallible, but his reasoning for getting into the cage was to hype a rematch. And honestly, who else was worth fighting at 185 for Shields except the only guy to come close to finishing him on the ground in years?




HexRei said:


> So beating Saku is very meaningful but Frank is not? And aside from Shields (who beat Miller) who has Miller fought in his last ten that is higher caliber than Nick's last ten? The difference is Nick is winning consistently and defending a title.
> 
> I didn't call him a loser but he is over the hill.


*Nick Diaz:*
Mike Aina - Nobody
KJ Noons - Forgot the most fundamental part of Boxing. DONT get punched in the face
Katsuya Inoue - Apparently doesn't know how to string wins together
Muhsin Corbbrey - Same as Inoue
Thomas Denny - Almost as many wins as losses
Frank Shamrock - Not quite as over the hill as Ken, but getting there
Scott Smith - average stand up, couldn't cut it in the UFC, or take 1 spinning back kick from Cung le
Marius Zaromskis - Oddly enough, this is the most winningest opponent (second to Sakurai) Nick has fought since leaving the UFC. 
Hyato Sakurai - On a two fight losing streak when he fought Nick. But a pretty illustrious past. 

*Jason Miller:*
Hector Urbina - Nobody with nobody dressing
Hiromitsu Miura - Another less than remarkable opponent
Tim Kennedy - Just fought for MW title
Katsuyori Shibata - Absolutely horrible fighter
Ronaldo Souza - MW champion, they fought an absolute battle, and Miller looked damn good on the ground with Souza
Kala Hose - Nobody 
Jake Shields - UFC WW, former MW champion, Miller almost subbed him, but Shields was saved from the RNC by the bell
Tim Stout - Nobody, a recovery fight
Sakuraba - One of the greatest groundfighters ever. Maybe not who he used to be, but one who was and still in not even close to a slouch on the ground. Lost to Miller by RNC

Looking at this. They've both fought quite a few cans in the past 10. But I will give you, Miller has fought more by a small margin, but his opponents outside cans were far superior to Diaz's. (Shields and Souza vs Noons and Shamrock)



HexRei said:


> Lay off the weights and protein for a couple of months. I'll admit it would be tough to do healthily in three months but its not impossible, and it's just as unfair to ask nick to pig out and smash himself on the weights to add healthy weight (also pretty difficult) so he can get some what close to the 195-200 Mayhem will weight at fight time.


Another beautifully articulated nothing. The human body requires 80Fl oz of water to sustain body function, i.e. Lymphatic system, Endocrine system, as well as basic tissue perfusion. The body sweats 15-20FL oz of water per hour of vigorous exercise (some people more, some less). 16FL oz equates to 1lb. That means miller needs to be in a deficit of over 100FL oz of water. His body will not be functioning. He'll be vomiting, he'll be unable to stand, he'll have cramps that don't go away. He will fail to be medically elligable to fight. Also: Miller walks at approx. 203, meaning he only has about 143FL oz of water in his body on a regular basis. 

Another tidbit, it takes days to recover from dehydration on this scale in a hospital with fluids being pumped into the body intra-venously. Miller will literally have to try to kill himself to fight at 179. This isn't an exaggeration. He will put his life, and chronic health in jeopardy to fight at this weight. Its impossible.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He didn't take over the interview until Shields recognized him. If Shields had finished his piece and then turned to Miller it might have gone another way. (Unlikely with Captain Gangsta and his little brother in the room). I'll admit Miller was very close to Shields. Maybe his memory is skewed or he just sees it differently than it actually went. I won't say he's infallible, but his reasoning for getting into the cage was to hype a rematch. And honestly, who else was worth fighting at 185 for Shields except the only guy to come close to finishing him on the ground in years?


See, I may not like Mayhem but at least I'm not coming up with hurtful names for him 

Anyway I see why Miller did it, and I have said so many times. He has a lot to gain from a fight with either Nick OR Shields but Shields isn't an option anymore. Just tired of hearing about how Nick owes him the fight when its clearly a career move for Miller.



> *Nick Diaz:*
> Mike Aina - Nobody
> KJ Noons - Forgot the most fundamental part of Boxing. DONT get punched in the face
> Katsuya Inoue - Apparently doesn't know how to string wins together
> ...


Souza should have been a loss via DQ. Yes it was a good fight and Jason looked great but that NC was a gift. Shields certainly is a better opponent than Shamrock but then again Miller lost and we have Nick vs Zarmoskis and Sakurai who I think outclass most of Mayhem's other opponents including Kennedy.





> Another beautifully articulated nothing. The human body requires 80Fl oz of water to sustain body function, i.e. Lymphatic system, Endocrine system, as well as basic tissue perfusion. The body sweats 15-20FL oz of water per hour of vigorous exercise (some people more, some less). 16FL oz equates to 1lb. That means miller needs to be in a deficit of over 100FL oz of water. His body will not be functioning. He'll be vomiting, he'll be unable to stand, he'll have cramps that don't go away. He will fail to be medically elligable to fight. Also: Miller walks at approx. 203, meaning he only has about 143FL oz of water in his body on a regular basis.
> 
> Another tidbit, it takes days to recover from dehydration on this scale in a hospital with fluids being pumped into the body intra-venously. Miller will literally have to try to kill himself to fight at 179. This isn't an exaggeration. He will put his life, and chronic health in jeopardy to fight at this weight. Its impossible.


Yes he said he could make 182. But the other 3, that will kill him. Give him six months then. That will give Nick the ability to move up higher too and actually maybe cut some significant weight for the fight.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Yes he said he could make 182. But the other 3, that will kill him. Give him six months then. That will give Nick the ability to move up higher too and actually maybe cut some significant weight for the fight.


The majority of this is just a matter of us having different opinion. 

We just have to disagree on the rest but not this bit.

3lbs is 48 FL oz of water. You cannot subsist at the levels you suggest with "6 months." Most fighter cut ALL of their water weight 72-48 hours before the fight. Because if you do it for longer, you go to the hospital and are medically inelligable to fight.

PLEASE do some research on weight cutting man. I get the point you're trying to make. But you can't seem to understand that I'm trying to tell you its biologically impossible to subsist on the volume, or lack there of, a fighter is at on weigh in day. Unless they happen to fight at their natural weight, or close to it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

If given a few months I imagine Mayhem could get on a diet and make the weight (though that could affect his future at 185 if he has to put lean muscle back on quickly), but the Diaz camp insisted that the fight happen in 6 weeks, making it all the more impossible for Mayhem to make the weight. The Diaz camp are trying to make it look like they want the fight, but asking for Mayhem to drop that amount of weight in 6 weeks is just not possible, and they knew it.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Why this fight is a big deal is beyond me.

Neither guy is that good and it's been proven when they fight good/decent fighters they can't beat them, Mayhem would probably crush Diaz though, I guess that's why they don't want the fight to happen. Shame though, I'd love to see both Diaz bros get their faces beat in.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't stand Miller.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

It doesn't matter because if Diaz continues to duck Miller he will have to fight Semtex and Semtex with KO him brutally. Either way I am happy to watch this punk get KO'd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He has to face Daley sooner or later regardless of whether he fights Miller. If he fights him before that means he defends his title and then Miller will either be his rebound match or the true grudge match. If he faces him before it means he gets the grudge match out of the way before he defends his title!:thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mike28 said:


> It doesn't matter because if Diaz continues to duck Miller he will have to fight Semtex and Semtex with KO him brutally. Either way I am happy to watch this punk get KO'd.


All this aside, Diaz is gonna **** Daley. You have no idea what Diaz is capable of. Daley is a predictable striker, Diaz is a tactical duracoat master. End of my drunken story for the night. I love Diaz, and miller, Diaz is the bitch is the miller case, but not in the mma world. If that makes sense, then you can understand drunken mma talk.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> PLEASE do some research on weight cutting man. I get the point you're trying to make. But you can't seem to understand that I'm trying to tell you its biologically impossible to subsist on the volume, or lack there of, a fighter is at on weigh in day. Unless they happen to fight at their natural weight, or close to it.


I've never fought professionally (or ammy for that matter) but I did cut weight in HS, ya it sucks. Mayhem would have to diet seriously 



box said:


> Looks like Mayhems next fight is Tim Kennedy.


props to mayhem! i think jason wins this one again and in more impressive fashion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but sometimes its better to fight at your natural weight and a fighter can just feel better overall. As for Mayham not cutting weight he probably doesn't work as hard as he could. However, I don't think Mayham will win this one!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

box said:


> All this aside, Diaz is gonna **** Daley. You have no idea what Diaz is capable of. Daley is a predictable striker, Diaz is a tactical duracoat master. End of my drunken story for the night. I love Diaz, and miller, Diaz is the bitch is the miller case, but not in the mma world. If that makes sense, then you can understand drunken mma talk.


I understand what you are saying. i do think it Diaz took it to the ground he could submit Daley. But Diaz is stubborn and I really think he would try and stand and bang with Daley which I think would lead to Diaz getting KO'd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think Diaz would **** Daley but he certainly would defeat him soundly. Yes, Daley would get submitted if Diaz takes it to the ground. Also Diaz can take out Daley standing I think!:thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I don't think Diaz would **** Daley but he certainly would defeat him soundly. Yes, Daley would get submitted if Diaz takes it to the ground. Also Diaz can take out Daley standing I think!:thumbsup:


I disagree completely. The only guy able to submit Daley in the last 3 years was Jake Shields, and Jake has significantly better wrestling and Jiu Jitsu than Diaz. Sure it helps that they're in the same camp, but I don't see it helping much. As for Diaz taking Daley out standing, you've got to be joking. Paul Daley has never been taken out standing, he has a superb chin, and if Diaz stands with Semtex, he's getting KTFO. Martin Kampmann has far superior striking to Nick Diaz, and Daley destroyed him. It wouldn't be a contest on the feet.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

box said:


> You got it out for Mayhem, lol. That was the most bias article i've seen. They forgot to add the part of dana's comment where he said, "what do you expect....when it's the Diaz brothers."
> 
> I really doubt Mayhem is just looking to steal Diaz's shine. He can come to the UFC if he wants, which alone is 10 times more shine than anything to do with Strikeforce.
> 
> ...


Since there was no reply to this sweet post, and I am unable to improve upon it, I will quote it and say: 

I agree 100%


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when it comes to the Diaz brothers Dana is write. Those guys are still wild even though they were influenced by Bob Shamrock. As for Mayham and going to Strikeforce I'm not sure if he wants to go to the UFC, less ellaborate ring entrances!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well when it comes to the Diaz brothers Dana is write. Those guys are still wild even though they were influenced by Bob Shamrock. As for Mayham and going to Strikeforce I'm not sure if he wants to go to the UFC, less ellaborate ring entrances!


uh, were the diaz bros really "influenced by bob shamrock"? I thought that was the Shamrock bros. The Diaz' were most influenced by Cesar Gracie, I'm not even sure they've met Bob Shamrock.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> Bob Shamrock also helped steer the career of MMA star and Morada native Nick Diaz. About 10 years ago, Shamrock opened up a gym in Susanville called Shamrock 2000. Diaz, a high school dropout who had his share of struggles, found the gym and began to learn from Shamrock.
> 
> "He'd always watch me," Diaz said in a Strikeforce interview in 2009. "Bob was always really good to me, and he told me to keep going and continue what I'm doing, and he'd get me in the UFC when I turned 18."
> 
> ...


Seems Diaz trained with Bob for a bit, but ultimately decided Cesar Gracie's gym would be a better place to learn his trade, I'd say it was a good decision all things considered.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hm,i had no idea. adds an interesting angle to his little mini-feud with Frank a couple of years back since Frank had his own feud with Bob and Ken as well.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't quite get that family feud. But on an interesting note it's probably better that Diaz left the Shamrock gym. If he had stayed with Shamrock he would've been a totally different fighter!:thumbsup:


----------

